# **fun quiz** Gender Predictor Quiz



## khartnett

Hello girls, I came across this:-

https://www.childbirth.org/articles/boyorgirl.html

Bit of fun let me know how you get on wont you.

Kasey xxx


----------



## Emsi76

You have a 34% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl.

I had to make a couple up at the top, but still a girl on those stats i reckon!!


----------



## Fossey

I couldn't answer all of them lol but mine says -

You have a 65% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 35% chance of having a girl. 

I think I am having a boy anyway just have that feeling!


----------



## moomin_troll

Mine said
You have a 43% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 56% chance of having a girl.

I am having a boy!


----------



## kadey

I didnt answer tham all but it says 33% boy and 66% girl. thats makes it 99% what is the other 1%?! arrrggghhhh


----------



## khartnett

lol


----------



## Fossey

moomin_troll said:


> Mine said
> You have a 43% chance of having a boy.
> And you have a 56% chance of having a girl.
> 
> I am having a boy!

:rofl:


----------



## Sparky0207

Mine says I have a 77% chance of having a boy and a 22% chance of having a girl.

Im having a girl though - no doubt about that! Im confused!

And Kadey I wondered about the extra 1%!!


----------



## WaitingForYou

You have a 52% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 47% chance of having a girl. 

All my family is girls, bar two. Ive got all girl cousins (9) apart from one. All sisters (3) apart from one little brother. 

My OH's family is pretty much half boy's and half girl's. I really want a boy, and I think its gonna be, everyone says they have a feeling its gonna be a boy.


----------



## Blah11

You have a 21% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 78% chance of having a girl. 


lol i had to guess 2 and funnily enough, they were the ones that came up boy :D


----------



## bumpity

I had to make a few answers up as well!

result: You have a 52% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 47% chance of having a girl.

I'm still hoping for a girl though!!!reading through the results - the big tell-tale signs that I didn't ahve to make up indicate a girl - but then that's probably wishful thinking :D


----------



## LauraW

Half these questions I can't answer because I'm not far enough along!


----------



## AppleBlossom

21% boy 78% girl


----------



## CamoQueen

27% chance of having a boy, 72% chance of having a girl! 

All those quizzes tell me girl, the Chinese gender prediction chart says boy, and recently I've been thinking boy... oh, I have no idea. I guess I'll have to get the ultrasound like everyone else.


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

You have a 34% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl. 


I have had a feeling it's a girl anyway.

:hug:


----------



## SianMA

You have a 53% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 46% chance of having a girl

I don't have the faintest idea about what I'm having so I guess I'll have to wait util the us to find out!


----------



## aries5486

You have a 56% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 43% chance of having a girl

Ooooooo!!! Quite close!!!!


----------



## dizzy duck

Mine was 56% girl, 43% boy, I had to make up a couple of answers, so close can't wait to find out. Take care :hugs: XX


----------



## todteach

59% girl. 40% boy.


----------



## Vici

50% Girl, 50% boy, thats no good, lol!!


----------



## Carlz

Mine say 52% boy and 47% girl. I have had a feeling im having a boy anyway, But same questions I didnt know yet


----------



## buddabun

Maybe the extra 1% is for hermaphrodite babies??
Here's mine:
You have a 60% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 39% chance of having a girl. 


And the chinese thingamy says boy... I feel like a girl, even at this early stage :lol:


----------



## Jemma_x

You have a 34% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl. 

I think its a boy though


----------



## welshwarriors

You have a 27% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 72% chance of having a girl.


----------



## bjl1981

Mine said 39% boy, 61% girl. To be honest I've been thinking girl anyway!! But I'd be thrilled with either. Have loads of boys names though and very few girls! doh!


----------



## Kimberly28

You have a 34% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl.

I'm feeling a girl anyways. I guess I too will have to find out on ultrasound. Fingers crossed!! And hopefully bean stays put anyways! ;)


----------



## littlemansmum

Mine said 95% girl, which is my gut feeling this time and everyone around me lol, plus its what my intelligender test said so you never know xxx


----------



## dawny690

You have a 47% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 52% chance of having a girl. 
so close and a few answers i had to make up as too early to tell xx


----------



## loz

it says i have 68% of having a boy and i am having a boy x


----------



## Lorien

You have a 36% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 63% chance of having a girl. 

I'd like a girl... but I'd also like to do the test again when I know more answers!


----------



## endearingkiss

You have a 36% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 63% chance of having a girl.​
My boyfriend laughed when I read it to him. He just really wants a boy though. I couldn't care a less as long as its healthy, but in reality I want a girl.


----------



## tmr1234

You have a 34% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl.


----------



## jessica rabbi

ha ha ha iv just got the best results 

50% boy
50% girl 

i cnt stop lafing


----------



## Janiepops

You have a 31% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 68% chance of having a girl.

LOL had to guess a few of them, but I have a feeling it'll be a girl this time round


----------



## mrstapster

34% chance of a boy, 65% chanceof girl!! 

Some questions were a bit too early for me to answer though!! but we're really hoping for a girl 

Lots of fun! :rofl:


----------



## babystar

I have a 65% chance of having a boy.
And I have a 34% chance of having a girl.


----------



## aimee-lou

You have a 47% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 52% chance of having a girl.

Had to guess a couple but still....I guess the computer doesn't know, my body doesn't know....maybe it's twins! :rofl:


----------



## Rebaby

65% chance of a boy! All the quizzes like this i have taken so far have said it is more likely to be a boy! I do have to make up a couple of answers though as we're not at 'visible bump' stage yet!

In all the pregnancy dreams i have had since conceiving though the baby has been a girl.

We have absolutely no preference either way but we have been taking bets on it! I say it's a girl, OH says it's a boy, OH's best friend says it is a girl...no one else has decided yet!

As long as we get to term i don't mind at all!


----------



## lindak

63% of having a boy
36% of having a girl !!


----------



## raaychel

60% girl and 40% boy :happydance:


----------



## jessica rabbi

dint answer them all i.e. tummy size or pillow ETc

You have a 52% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 47% chance of having a girl.


----------



## IrishBaby1109

You have a 39% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 60% chance of having a girl. 

I have had a dead feeling that I'm having a girl since we found out... who knows what it is... theres a test called IntelliGender that some women have taken... some say it's accurate some say it's not... I bought it at Walgreens for $30 and haven't taken it... the Dr said I can find out in about 5 weeks, I think I can wait.


----------



## Pippin

34% chance of a boy and 65% chance of a girl (not sure where last percent has gone???) It's totally wrong as I'm having a boy!!! Chinese predictor was right for me though.


----------



## rice.baby

You have a 57% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 42% chance of having a girl.

I have a feeling I'm going to be having a girl but we're kind of hoping for a boy. Either way I'm thrilled! :) My mom has had all girls and she's the oldest so I kind of figure since I'm the oldest of her's I'll have all girls too.

Chinese Predictor told me I was having a girl.


----------



## cinnamongirl

75% girl, 25% boy

I'm already convinced that I'm having a girl, so we'll see!


----------



## babynewbie

You have a 34% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 65% chance of having a girl

I have a missing 1%!
I secretly want a girl a teeny bit moree


----------



## KJunkie

52% chance of boy
47% chance of girl


----------



## Kittenk

47% boy
52% girl
Maybe the other 1% is intersex???

I made up a few answers as some questions aren't yet relevant, so I guess those ones are 50/50.


----------



## Sammiesfirst

33% boy 66% girl


----------



## heidi1130

33% boy
66% girl


----------



## Nyn

It says 72% chance of me having a girl.. and I'm having a girl :)


----------



## Sophie1234

You have a 52% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 47% chance of having a girl.

Think Im having a boy anyway as OH family are all boys except for 1 aunty and that aunty has 1 girl. but all the men have boy children and no girls.


----------



## jaydens_mummy

you have a 16% chance of having a boy
you have a 83% chance of having a girl
i have done a few other gender predictors and they came back as a girl except 1 lol. ive got 1 son and this pregnancy is completly different to when i was pregnant before so im kinda guessing a girl too :) were not planning on finding out the gender for he/she is born so its going to be a big surprise :D


----------



## mimomma

You have a 23% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 76% chance of having a girl.

I'd love another girl as I have two boys and one girl already. A sister would be great!


----------



## XxSamBxX

50% :pink: 50% :blue:


----------



## hazzabeanie

i had to guess some of mine but said 54 boy 45 girl xxx


----------



## mama et bebe

50% chance of having a boy and 50% chance of having a girl :) so either way i guess xx


----------



## FreshCPA

You have a 53% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 46% chance of having a girl.

So boy it is i guess :winkwink:


----------



## AimeeM

It came out 50/50 :haha:


----------



## mumnbean

Ha! I got 50/50, but I'm currently feeling it's a boy?


----------



## fayeberton

I had 50% chance of either....tell me something I don't know!! dohhh


----------



## xxEMZxx

Bit difficult to do this so early on as I couldn't really answer most the Q's! But I got:

You have a 38% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 61% chance of having a girl.


----------



## MummyStobe

I have a 46% chance of having a boy and a 53% chance of having a girl. 

My mum thinks girl because I had a negative GP test, apparently she had two negative GP tests with my sister!


----------



## padbrat

Emz I think I am the same as you...

You have a 38% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 61% chance of having a girl. 

Come on the girls!!


----------



## klbellew

You have a 38% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 61% chance of having a girl. 


Crossing fingers for a girl lol


----------



## Donna May

You have a 11% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 88% chance of having a girl.


----------



## littlemamana

You have a 33% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 66% chance of having a girl. 

I had to make up a few answers because I'm not as far along as I should be to take that quiz but I still thought it was fun. I don't really care what gender it is... I keep going back and forth (I want a girl.. No, I want a boy.. No, I want a girl.. etc etc). I just want he/she to be happy and healthy. :)


----------



## jenniferttc1

20% boy
80% girl :) 
Will find out in 5 days!!!!


----------



## welshgirl21

Mine said 50% boy 50% girl - I could have told them that lol.


----------



## baby D

I have a 50% chance of boy and 50% chance of girl ..............go figure1 Lol!


----------



## jds2011

jenniferttc1 said:


> 20% boy
> 80% girl :)
> Will find out in 5 days!!!!

will also be cool to see if psychic star is correct too! gl in 5 days :)


----------



## countrymom81

Out of Seven Tests that we have done they are all saying boy....
You have a 88% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 11% chance of having a girl.


----------



## DollPosse

It says girl for me!


----------



## Laraa

50% boy..50%girl :)


----------



## cliqmo

Its a bit early for me to answer some of those, so I guessed an answer or three :haha: It came up 56% boy and 44% girl. I will definitely do it again in a few months 

Thanks for sharing xx


----------



## Tilly87

55% boy
44% girl
I don't know what i am having yet though x


----------



## geckorachel

26% chance of boy and 73% of having a girl... totally random :) x


----------



## Marley12389

I have a 38% chance of a boy and a 61% chance of having a girl!


----------



## michellle1980

I came out exactly 50 50


----------



## Mon_n_john

68% girl and 31% boy, I sure hope it's right, I want a girl! Plus my psychic readin said I would have a girl too. It would be awesome, my mother has 7 grandchildren, they are all boys. It would be lovely if mine were the first girl!


----------



## MummyMandi

You have a 76% chance of having a boy. 
And you have a 23% chance of having a girl. 
thats my 5th quiz/online test that has said boy!
hopefully its a sign ladies hehe <3


----------



## GirlRacer

You have a 40% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 60% chance of having a girl. 

Didn't answer them all though as some didn't apply to us


----------



## stickylizard

I couldnt answer these all, I'm not sure if I conceived in July or August, I have no thread, I don't know my baby's heartbeat and I couldn't work out the north/south thing...


----------



## Geegees

I guessed a few... But have a 50/50 chance! Shock!! Lol


----------



## klbellew

Just wanted to update that this was correct for me... we are having a girl =D


----------



## KALJ_mum

Said 83% chance girl and 16% chance boy.....
U/S at 18weeks confirms girl with the hamburger! Both my boys were opposite pregnancy symptoms and no lines but a definite wee wee by 15weeks!


----------



## Tilly87

I got 55% boy and 44% girl on this, we found out in Nov we are expecting a boy x


----------



## lola_90

I got 50% boy and 50% girl

Which is what I would expect!


----------



## JIR705

mine says 52% girl 47% boy its a bit close :-/


----------



## Serenyx

You have a 50% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 50% chance of having a girl. 

LOL


----------



## CatMomma

Mine came back 68% for boy and 32% for boy! If mine is correct and I am indeed having a boy I will be soooooo happy!:happydance:


----------



## CatMomma

MADE AN ERROR! My quiz came back 68% for boy, and 32% for girl! :happydance:


----------



## peanutmomma

You have a 55% chance of having a boy.
And you have a 44% chance of having a girl. 

that was kind of fun ty


----------



## peanutmomma

I did another one on ask.com it says bot, maybe it's both LOL


----------



## larvalstalker

Couldn't answer everything due to only being 5 weeks along but I got

44% chance of having a boy.
55% chance of having a girl

My and my mom's intuition say girl as well :) I would be happy either way! I just want a beautiful happy little baby.


----------

